# Open garage door



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

This might be silly but I like to keep the garage door open a bit when the weather is really bad so my 2 ferals have a dry, warmer place to sleep. A neighbor said I was asking for trouble because someone could easily pull it open from the outside. It's an automatic door and I doubt that could happen but does anyone else do this?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zcb,
If you don't have skunks, raccoons or opossums...I'd think it's OK...
You could always intall a pet door, instead of leaving the garage door open! Would really cut down on drafts too!
Still would have to worry about the other critters tho', if you have them in your area!
Sharon


----------



## tonyd4life (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a neighbor who does it also and has never had any issues.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

It depends on the area you live, how much room you leave open and what you have in the garage. I probably wouldn't do it where I live now if I had tools or anything of value in the garage but I'd sure do it where I grew up.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I sometimes to it for a little bit during the day, when I am home, and not when it's dark, because we do have opossums and raccoons around here. I have a feral, she is asleepin my garage right now, she sleeps there when it's cold. I live in Orlando, crime is horrible here. I don't think I'd ever leave my garage cracked open for long and never when I'm not there. THen again, I have lived places where you can leave it open all day and no one bothers anything. I guess it depends on where you are.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

If you have a window, cut a board , make a 7"x7" opening and put a ladder on the inside for them to go in and out. Then put a safety box in there for them to huddle in.


----------

